# Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List



## Dodgerboy999

*money sent*

Payment sent for an order of flo orange and black set on a 2003 Hoyt cybertec.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Mathews Drenalin Black & Flo Purple*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Diamond Black Ice Flo Purple & Flo Green W/ Teal servings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Bowtech Old Glory Black & Flo Green*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt Vectrix XL Black & Pink*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Elite XXL Black & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt ProTec Black & Tan*


----------



## fstgstdsmpay

Just sent you another order via paypal


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Order received & Samples*



fstgstdsmpay said:


> Just sent you another order via paypal


*fstgstdsmpay thanks for the order, you are in line and I will pm you when the set is ready to ship.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer*



*Alpine Micro Kiwi & Tan*


----------



## sngehl01

you have any white speckle 452x? i'd like white speckle w/ flo green.

if not, i'll probably order some other colors. do you have all the serving colors to match string colors?

is there anywhere I can see more color combo's of strings you've made? thanks.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*I pm's & questions have beem answered.*

*Parker Phoenix 34 Tan & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt SuperTec Flo Yellow & Blue W/ Red 3D Servings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Bowtech General Flo Orange & Blue*


----------



## IL Bowhunter 82

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Martin Shadow Cat Teal & Mountain Berry*


----------



## turkeyty

*another string order!*

My gto is looking forward to her new mountain berry and metallic bronze outfit!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter

ttt for Jamie :thumbs_up


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Mathews Drenalin OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Bowtech Tribute Flo Orange & Teal*


----------



## jbsoonerfan

ttt for a great string maker!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Jennings Buckmaster Purple & Blue*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt Ultra Elite Black & Flo Green*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Mathews Drenalin LD Flo Purple & Teal*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Jennings Buckmaster Blue & Silver*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Shooter Miguel Morales*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Shooter Miguel Morales with his 2009 Muley*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Shooter Jesse Lim*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Shooter Jesse Lim and his 2008 Bull*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*PSE X-Force Dream Season Black & Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Bear Truth Mountain Berry & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Bear Element Flo Orange & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt MT Sport Purple & Silver*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Elite GTO Mountain Berry & Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*PSE X-Force Flo Green & OD Green W/ Flo Orange 3D*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Mathews Switchback Blue & Silver W/ Black 3D*


----------



## bhuntinpa

*custom strings*

pm sent


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*



bhuntinpa said:


> pm sent


All pm's have been answered.

*Hoyt CyberTec Flo Orange & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt Ultra Elite Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt Alpha Max 32 Green & Black*


----------



## turkeyty

*thanks again!!!*

ttt...:darkbeer:


----------



## thespyhunter

Bump for Jamie :wav:

I am gonna want a set of solid black with grey end servings soon.


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*
> 
> *Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com
> 
> My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites.
> 
> I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.
> 
> Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:
> 
> Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
> 3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable
> 
> There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.
> 
> Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
> Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
> Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
> Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable
> 
> The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
> Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
> Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.
> 
> I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.
> 
> I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.
> 
> Paypal address: [email protected]
> 
> USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.
> 
> If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.
> 
> Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.
> 
> Thanks for your time and looking at my post,
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*
> 
> 
> *COLORS*
> 
> *Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black, Silver, White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metallic Bronze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Just wanted to say thanks & sample*



IL Bowhunter 82 said:


> ttt


*Thanks for the bump IL Bowhunter 82*



jbsoonerfan said:


> ttt for a great string maker!


*Thanks for the order jbsoonerfan, let me know if there is anything else I can help you with.*



turkeyty said:


> ttt...:darkbeer:


*No problem, let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.*



thespyhunter said:


> Bump for Jamie :wav:
> 
> I am gonna want a set of solid black with grey end servings soon.


*You just let me know when buddy, I'll be here. And they will be a true solid black twist set so you will have excellent peep rotation, I will build them just like every two color twist set I make.*


*Ross Cardiac Red & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Mathews Ultra 2 Flo Green & White*


----------



## Pig Pen

Payment sent for new string for 101st.


----------



## thespyhunter

Get Twisted :banana:


----------



## punish02

Hey Bud
I just bought an 07 Matthews Drenalin. 60-70lb /30 in draw. All I do is hunt and shoot alot of targets for practice. Lookin for red and black for the string and black serving. So just tell me what i need to put on the paypal order and I will get you some dinero. Thanks Chris


----------



## Twisted Archer

*All post and pm's answered & Sample*



punish02 said:


> Hey Bud
> I just bought an 07 Matthews Drenalin. 60-70lb /30 in draw. All I do is hunt and shoot alot of targets for practice. Lookin for red and black for the string and black serving. So just tell me what i need to put on the paypal order and I will get you some dinero. Thanks Chris


*PM sent*


*Bowtech 82nd Airborne OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Switchback XT Black & Tan*


----------



## lazydogs

I received the strings less than a week after ordering, these strings look awesome on my XT. Jaime provides top notch customer service and delivers much more than he promises. This was my first set of custom strings and he walked me through the entire process. The tech that installed my strings commented on the excellent quality and said they were perfectly in spec. I wouldn't hesitate to order again.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



lazydogs said:


> I received the strings less than a week after ordering, these strings look awesome on my XT. Jaime provides top notch customer service and delivers much more than he promises. This was my first set of custom strings and he walked me through the entire process. The tech that installed my strings commented on the excellent quality and said they were perfectly in spec. I wouldn't hesitate to order again.


*Thanks lazydogs, let me know if I can help with anything else.*

*Bowtech 101st Airborne Flo Orange & Red*


----------



## xring_assassin

That last post was at 1:28AM - I thought I was the only midnight bow mechanic 

TTT for great strings!


----------



## thespyhunter

bump :darkbeer:


----------



## klmbranch

PM sent. Bump ttt.


----------



## klmbranch

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Samples*



xring_assassin said:


> That last post was at 1:28AM - I thought I was the only midnight bow mechanic
> 
> *Yeah right, this is when I get most of my work done. And thanks for the bump from the great white north my friend.*:canada:
> 
> TTT for great strings!





thespyhunter said:


> bump :darkbeer:


*Thanks for looking out for me and the bump thespyhunter.*:thumbs_up



klmbranch said:


> ttt


*And thanks to one of my newest customers klmbranch for the ttt.*:welcomesign:

*Bowtech Tribute Red & Black*









*Elite E-500 Strings Black & Green*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Patriot Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Conquest 3 Mini-Max Flo Purple & Teal*


----------



## thespyhunter

up for the eve


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt Vulcan Black & Flo Green*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews LX Flo Yellow & Tan*


----------



## stx bowhunter

Thanks Jaime!!! What can I say they are *Pretty*


----------



## thespyhunter

bump :thumbs_up

changed my mind..............I need solid black with Mountain Berry servings

I will PM you tomorrow


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



stx bowhunter said:


> Thanks Jaime!!! What can I say they are *Pretty*


*I am glad you like them, let me know if there is anything else I can help you with and thanks for the bump.*



thespyhunter said:


> bump :thumbs_up
> 
> changed my mind..............I need solid black with Mountain Berry servings
> 
> I will PM you tomorrow


*Just let me know and I will take care of you, thanks for the bump.*


*PSE Triton Flo Yellow & Blue*


----------



## thespyhunter

order in :tongue:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Order & Samples*



thespyhunter said:


> order in :tongue:


*Got it thespyhunter, you're in line.*


*Bowtech Constitution Red & Silver*









*Hoyt Sierra Tec Pink & Blue*


----------



## klmbranch

*Constitution and SierraTec*

The strings look great. Thanks


----------



## 90-tcom

*strings*

Great thread ! Nice way to show your strings !!


----------



## klmbranch

ttt for a great string maker.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



klmbranch said:


> The strings look great. Thanks





klmbranch said:


> ttt for a great string maker.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Thanks for the kind words klmbranch and for the bump.*



90-tcom said:


> Great thread ! Nice way to show your strings !!


*Thank you 90-tcom for taking a look and the bump.*

*Bowtech Guardian Black & Flo Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Elite Cuda Flo Orange & Blue*


----------



## lvwingnut

*Nice Strings*

PM sent. Now just trying to decide what colors??????


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Boise State Bronco Colors!! Looking good Jamie*



twisted archer said:


> *Elite Cuda Flo Orange & Blue*


TTT for a hard working stand up guy


----------



## Refuze2falo

TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## klmbranch

*Thanks for some great strings*

Just wanted to let you know that my guy at the local Bow shop said to give you Kudos on two perfect sets of strings. I hope it's ok that he kept your business card. He said he'll probably be in touch with you. Thanks again


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Samples*



Refuze2falo said:


> TTT:thumbs_up


*Thanks for the bump & thumbs up buddy.*



klmbranch said:


> Just wanted to let you know that my guy at the local Bow shop said to give you Kudos on two perfect sets of strings. I hope it's ok that he kept your business card. He said he'll probably be in touch with you. Thanks again


*klmbranch thanks for posting the Kudos, I look forward to talking to your bowsmith. Let me know if I can do anything for you.*


*And thanks to ex-wolverine for his post, when you get time shoot me a pm and let me know how things are going.*

*Samples

Hoyt Vectrix Blue & Flo Yellow*









*Hoyt Vectrix Purple & Pink*


----------



## klmbranch

*Bump*

Bump........TTT:thumbs_up


----------



## arrowblaster

*Cuda strings*

Jamie strings look AWESOME!!!!!. I'll be ordering some for my Z too. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bigdog6666

*bow string*

Jamie: This is Tom formerly from Tucson. I still have the Bowtec VFT you sold to me. It has been doing great. I may need another set of strings and cables for it soon. It have to let you know.


----------



## Bowhunter_Dale

ttt for some great strings


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt Super Tec Solid Black W/ Mountain Berry 3D*


----------



## thespyhunter

twisted archer said:


> *Hoyt Super Tec Solid Black W/ Mountain Berry 3D*




.........boing :tongue:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Constitution Flo Orange & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*
> 
> *Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com
> 
> My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites.
> 
> I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.
> 
> Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:
> 
> Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
> 3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable
> 
> There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.
> 
> Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
> Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
> Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
> Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable
> 
> The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
> Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
> Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.
> 
> I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.
> 
> I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.
> 
> Paypal address: [email protected]
> 
> USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.
> 
> If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.
> 
> Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.
> 
> Thanks for your time and looking at my post,
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*
> 
> 
> *COLORS*
> 
> *Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black, Silver, White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metallic Bronze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt Havoc Tec Mountain Berry & Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Special offer for the next 5 sets*

*I am going to offer free Priority Mail shipping for the next 5 sets of SINGLE CAM BOWSTRINGS ordered, pm me your info and colors and please ask any questions before paying. Once I know what bow you have I will let you know if anything special is needed like Halo, and then I will give you the total.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer*


----------



## lvwingnut

*What a great guy to deal with*

Just wanted to move this back to the top. Jamie is a great person to deal with. He is currently working on a set for me and wanted to give him a shout out. Will post pics of the them on the bow when they arrive and I get them on. Thanks again :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*I am going to offer free Priority Mail shipping for the next 5 sets of SINGLE CAM BOWSTRINGS ordered, pm me your info and colors and please ask any questions before paying. Once I know what bow you have I will let you know if anything special is needed like Halo, and then I will give you the total.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer *

*Hoyt Katera Black & Silver*


----------



## woodland747

*pm sent*

Great deal!


----------



## thespyhunter

buy some strings :slice:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



twisted archer said:


> *I am going to offer free Priority Mail shipping for the next 5 sets of SINGLE CAM BOWSTRINGS ordered, pm me your info and colors and please ask any questions before paying. Once I know what bow you have I will let you know if anything special is needed like Halo, and then I will give you the total.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer*





lvwingnut said:


> Just wanted to move this back to the top. Jamie is a great person to deal with. He is currently working on a set for me and wanted to give him a shout out. Will post pics of the them on the bow when they arrive and I get them on. Thanks again :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up.





woodland747 said:


> Great deal!





thespyhunter said:


> buy some strings :slice:


*Thanks to lvwingnut, woodland747 & thespyhunter for their kind words and the bumps.*

*Bowtech Allegiance 2008 Bronze & Yellow W/ Black 3D*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*



twisted archer said:


> *I am going to offer free Priority Mail shipping for the next 5 sets of SINGLE CAM BOWSTRINGS ordered, pm me your info and colors and please ask any questions before paying. Once I know what bow you have I will let you know if anything special is needed like Halo, and then I will give you the total.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer*


*Mathews Drenalin Black & Green*


----------



## jduck1

*Thanks!*

Those are going to look great. Can't wait for them to arrive and get them on. Thanks for all the hard work and adjusting schedule to get them to me.

Jeff


----------



## DHawk2

Order place through PayPal last night.
Thanks


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Back online & Sample*



DHawk2 said:


> Order place through PayPal last night.
> Thanks


*Hey guys I just got my computer back up and connect to the internet since the 16th, so I will be returning everyone's pm's here soon. I returned as many pm's as I could on my blackberry until the battery died. DHawk2 I received your order and it's on the board.*

*Bowtech Constitution Mountain Berry & Black*


----------



## thespyhunter

:darkbeer::slice:------------>


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*



twisted archer said:


> *I am going to offer free Priority Mail shipping for the next 5 sets of SINGLE CAM BOWSTRINGS ordered, pm me your info and colors and please ask any questions before paying. Once I know what bow you have I will let you know if anything special is needed like Halo, and then I will give you the total.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer*


*Bear Truth Blue & Flo Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE Bowmadness Black & Tan*


----------



## richieq561

im new to this and im looking for new string for my bow but this is my first bow so i dont no what to do can you help


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Apex 7 OD & Tan*


----------



## kmsbowhunter

*Sring & Cable Set*



twisted archer said:


> *Mathews Apex 7 OD & Tan*


Payment sent for a set via paypal .
Thanks,Kent


----------



## jayc1471

PM sent.


----------



## MWest

twisted archer said:


> *Hey guys I just got my computer back up and connect to the internet since the 16th, so I will be returning everyone's pm's here soon. I returned as many pm's as I could on my blackberry until the battery died. DHawk2 I received your order and it's on the board.*
> 
> *Bowtech Constitution Mountain Berry & Black*



Thanks jamie, my strings looks great can't wait.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

Thanks for the bump MWest.



*Mathews Switchback XT Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples*

*Hoyt Ultra Elite Flo Yellow & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE X-Force Black & Red*


----------



## Bigdog6666

*contact*

Jamie: I haven't been able to figure out how to send a PM or system won't let me. So send me your cell #. Thanks
Tom N


----------



## woodland747

*Thanks*

Thanks for the great service and the top quality strings.Here is a coupe pics of them on the bow.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*

*Thanks woodland747 for posting pics, your bow looks sweet.*


*Mathews Drenalin Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews DXT Black & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*AR 34 Blade Black on Black W/ Red 3D*


----------



## TcArchery08

bump for a some sweet strings


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE X-Force Dream Season OD & Tan*


----------



## jduck1

Got my strings on, set to specs, and havn't even paper tuned yet. Shot about 20 arrows yesterday and today another 30 from 20yds. The last 7 shots ended up with a all touching 4 shot group and a 2 touching 3 shot group. Figure those groups were good ones to end the day with and wanted to be sure I still had some arrows left to shoot tomorrow. Was not even close to this with my factory strings on the Drenalin. Thanks for the set and improvement to my bow.

Jeff


----------



## lvwingnut

*Man does thing shoot now.*



twisted archer said:


> *Bear Truth Blue & Flo Yellow*


Jaime.....Thanks again. Wanted to bumb you to the top. Had the strings put on at the shop this weekend and man does this thing shoot now. Had the factory string on since I bought it and man it is a whole new bow, I would upload pics but I do not know how. 

Anyone who needs new string give Jaime a shout. 

Me before new strings.....     

Me After..........:shade: :shade: :shade: :shade: :shade: :shade:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample & Thanks*

*jduck1 & lvwingnut, I am glad to hear that you guys are finally getting the performance out of your bows that you expected when you bought them. You both are great customers and I thank you for the business and the bumps.-Jamie @ Twisted Archer*

*Mathews Apex 7 OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE Primos STL OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Extreme VFT OD & Tan*


----------



## Dry Swamp

Just wanted to say thanks to Jamie for a great product, fast shipping and fantastic customer service! These are top notch quality strings and I definitely noticed a huge improvement over the stock set!

I'll post some pics as soon as soon as the camera is up and running!

Thanks Jamie!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



Dry Swamp said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Jamie for a great product, fast shipping and fantastic customer service! These are top notch quality strings and I definitely noticed a huge improvement over the stock set!
> 
> I'll post some pics as soon as soon as the camera is up and running!
> 
> Thanks Jamie!


*Thanks Dry Swamp, let me know if I can do anything else to help.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Mathews Switchback XT Green & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

Bowtech 101st Airborne OD & Tan


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*
> 
> *Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com
> 
> My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites.
> 
> I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.
> 
> Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:
> 
> Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
> 3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable
> 
> There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.
> 
> Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
> Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
> Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
> Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable
> 
> The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
> Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
> Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.
> 
> I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.
> 
> I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.
> 
> Paypal address: [email protected]
> 
> USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.
> 
> If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.
> 
> Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.
> 
> Thanks for your time and looking at my post,
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*
> 
> 
> *COLORS*
> 
> *Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black, Silver, White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Metallic Bronze*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bear Truth Mountain Berry & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Bow/Sample*

*2006 Elite E-Force Blacked Out Black on Black string & cables with a Ridgerunner Custom Bow Sling By Jon @ wvridgerunner*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *I am going to offer free Priority Mail shipping for the next 5 sets of SINGLE CAM BOWSTRINGS ordered, pm me your info and colors and please ask any questions before paying. Once I know what bow you have I will let you know if anything special is needed like Halo, and then I will give you the total.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer *
> 
> *Hoyt Katera Black & Silver*


I am going to do another 5 Single Cam Sets so place your orders ASAP to get in on free Priority Mail Shipping.


----------



## arrowblaster

Sent pm about another great set of strings!! :darkbeer: :shade:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*All pm's answered & Sample*



arrowblaster said:


> Sent pm about another great set of strings!! :darkbeer: :shade:


*arrowblaster I have replied to your pm.
Thanks,
Jamie*

*Mathews Drenalin SE Black & Mountain Berry*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Samples & Ordering info*

*Mathews DXT Tan & Yellow W/ Black Serving*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Ordering info for next week*

*To all my customer new & old, 

I will be going on a business trip starting Monday April 13th and will be gone for 3-5 days or so. I will still be accepting orders while I am gone but will not be able to start building them until I get back, all orders will be placed in line by the time stamp on the Paypal statement for those who ordered while I am away.

It will be first paid / first served. LOL (String builder humor)

I will be checking my pm's & emails on my Blackberry while I am gone and answering any questions you may have, as soon as I return I will jump on the first orders placed and give you a time frame on when the set will ship by pm.

I will be reposting this message as often as I can to let everyone know what is going on, and I am doing all I can to get all the orders already placed out before I leave.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## arrowblaster

*Twisted archer*

Thanks Jamie!!! Great guy to deal with!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Twisted Archer

PSE X-Force 7 Flo Orange & Blue string w/ Flo Orange cables.


----------



## Dry Swamp

arrowblaster said:


> Thanks Jamie!!! Great guy to deal with!!! :darkbeer:


A big +1!!!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*24 Hour Special*

*I am going to do a 3 piece MAX special, here are examples of what I am talking about.

Single cam: 1 string & 1 cable
2 cam: 1 string & 2 cables
Hybrid cams: 1 string , 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable
Binary Cams: 1 string & 2 control cables

If your bow doesn't fall into one of these then it will do not be included in the special.

$52.00 TYD in the lower 48 states.

In any of the materials and colors I offer in this thread, this is a very limited time special so order now or be left out.

Thanks,
Jamie*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *I am going to do a 3 piece MAX special, here are examples of what I am talking about.
> 
> Single cam: 1 string & 1 cable
> 2 cam: 1 string & 2 cables
> Hybrid cams: 1 string , 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable
> Binary Cams: 1 string & 2 control cables
> 
> If your bow doesn't fall into one of these then it will do not be included in the special.
> 
> $52.00 TYD in the lower 48 states.
> 
> In any of the materials and colors I offer in this thread, this is a very limited time special so order now or be left out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie*


Only a couple of hours left on this special, order while you can.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Drenalin LD Mountain Berry & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Allegiance Green & Flo Orange*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample & Moving of thread update*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings
*



*Hoyt Pro Elite Black & Silver*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Hoyt Pro Elite Black & Silver*


ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Mathews DXT Black & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Mathews Switchback OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Mathews Reezen*


----------



## Twisted Archer

twisted archer said:


> *Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.
> 
> Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Mathews Reezen OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*




*Bear Instinct Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings will be moving to the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Forum As Of Wednesday April 22nd 2009, you will be able to find me there if you have any questions about orders or ordering. I look forward to doing all I can to help in the Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases Section as I have done here in the classified section.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Browning Micro Adrenalin Flo Orange & Blue*


----------



## lmills34

*2002 Cybertec*

Payment sent.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Switchback XT Green & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Extreme VFT OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Switchback XT Green & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Another Great Sling from Jon*

*2003 Bowtech Pro 40 Custom Dipped in Good Vibrations, Flo Yellow & Blue String & Pink & Purple Cable with a 6 color sling from Ridgerunner Custom Bow Sling By Jon @ wvridgerunner*
















*Thanks again for the great job on the sling,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Bowtech Allegiance Black & Flo Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt Ultra Elite Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Parker Phoenix 34 Red & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*CSS Challenger Mountain Berry & Red*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt Alpha Max 32 Green & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech 101st OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt CyberTec Red & Silver*


----------



## Kickers

ttt for a great guy to deal with


----------



## thespyhunter

up :thumbs_up


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Switchback Black & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*



Kickers said:


> ttt for a great guy to deal with


*PSE Bow Madness Flo Yellow & Flame*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Golden Eagle Green & Tan*


----------



## mossihornslayer

*ttt*

to the top for some great stings. mine added 6 fps to my instinct.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*

*Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com

My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites. 

I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.

Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:

Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable

There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.

Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable

The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.

I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.

I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.

Paypal address: [email protected]

USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.

If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.

Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.

Thanks for your time and looking at my post,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


*COLORS*

*Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*









*Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*









*Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*









*Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*









*Black, Silver, White*









*Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Golden Eagle Green & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE Bow Madness XL Flo Orange & Black*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



mossihornslayer said:


> to the top for some great stings. mine added 6 fps to my instinct.


*Thanks for the kind words, let me know if I can do anything else to help.
Jamie @ Twisted Archer*

*Diamond Black Ice Red & Green*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE Citation II OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Drenalin LD Black & Kiwi*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE Beast Flo Purple & Flo Green*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Allegiance Black & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt Pro Elite Black & Blue*


----------



## LowTrunkOzz

:bump: it up for a great guy to deal with. String quality is second to none and he'll help you out with any problems you may run into.

nate


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

[*jennings Buckmaster Purple $l Blue*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Browning Rage Black & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

LowTrunkOzz said:


> :bump: it up for a great guy to deal with. String quality is second to none and he'll help you out with any problems you may run into.
> 
> nate


Thanks for the kind words and the bump Nate, keep the orders coming. 

Jamie


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Martin Jaguar Magnum Black & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Drenalin LD Black & Kiwi *


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Drenalin LD Black & Kiwi*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Browning Micro Adrenaline Black & Yellow*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Hoyt X-Tec Mountain Berry & Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*PSE X-Force Flo Yellow & Red*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Z-Light OD & Tan*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Bowtech Allegiance mountain Berry & Teal*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews "Mission" X3 Black & Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Switchback Black & White W/Silver 3D*


----------



## paulanaussie

Thanks for the strings from an AUSTRALIAN archer


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks & Sample*



paulanaussie said:


> Thanks for the strings from an AUSTRALIAN archer


*No worries, that's what I'm here for. Thank you for the business. Let me know if there is anything else I can do for you.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Bowtech Allegiance Black & Silver W/Red 3D*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Elite GT500 Black & Tan​*


----------



## Kickers

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews Legacy Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Bear Advantage Hunter Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking orders 24/7*



Kickers said:


> ttt


Kickers, thanks for the bump brother.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking Orders 24/7*

Blackberry Bump


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample / Taking Orders 24/7*

*Bowtech Old Glory Black & Silver​*


----------



## lmills34

*Looks awesome!!*

Just picked up my bow after getting the strings put on. Looks awesome. The pro shop guy said they fit perfect. Can't wait to shoot it. Thanks for some great looking strings.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample / Taking Orders 24/7*

*Bowtech Allegiance Black & Flo Green​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

Blackberry Bump


----------



## fstgstdsmpay

Received another set of perfect strings from Jamie

Couldnt be happier as usual

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample / Taking Orders 24/7*

*Parker Phoenix 32 Black & Green​*


----------



## adventuregeorge

Hello--

Your strings come HIGHLY recomended!!! I just ordered a strings and cables and paid through paypal. all the details are in the paypal reciept. Any questions you can pm me.

Thanks, George


----------



## Twisted Archer

*PSE X-Force Flo Green & Flo Orange​*


----------



## LowTrunkOzz

a little 

:bump:

for ya, buddy!

nate


----------



## LowTrunkOzz

Let's get it back to the top.

nate


----------



## rjharcher

*Thanks alot*

Thanks Jamie for the strings, I received mine today and they look great. I can't wait to get them on my bow and see how they shoot. I will post pics when I get them on.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking Orders 24/7*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*

*Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com

My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites. 

I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.

Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:

Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable

There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.

Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable

The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.

I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.

I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.

Paypal address: [email protected]

USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.

If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.

Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.

Thanks for your time and looking at my post,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


*COLORS*

*Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*









*Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*









*Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*









*Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*









*Black, Silver, White*









*Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks*



LowTrunkOzz said:


> a little
> 
> :bump:
> 
> for ya, buddy!
> 
> nate





LowTrunkOzz said:


> Let's get it back to the top.
> 
> nate


*Thanks for the bumps Nate.*




rjharcher said:


> Thanks Jamie for the strings, I received mine today and they look great. I can't wait to get them on my bow and see how they shoot. I will post pics when I get them on.


*I look forward to the pics rjharcher, thanks for the bump.

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## adventuregeorge

Wondering the status of the set of string and cable for Mathews switchback.

Thanks, George


----------



## Twisted Archer

adventuregeorge said:


> Wondering the status of the set of string and cable for Mathews switchback.
> 
> Thanks, George


*George,

Your set went out thursday 6/11/09. 

I sent a reply to your pm letting you know that they shipped, but if it did not make it to you please let me know so I can let one of the mods know that I have been working with to correct this problem.

I just wantes everyone to know that I lost my internet connection a couple of days ago but I am back up now, so if anyone has any questions please let me know and I will get them answered ASAP. 

Every order is still on track in the time frame I quoted.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample*

*Mathews DXT Black & Yellow​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

Blackberry bump


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking Orders 24/7*

*PSE X-Force OD & Tan​*


----------



## rjharcher

*I got mine on*

Well I finally got my new strings from Jamie AKA Twisted Archer on my bow. I took it out today and shot a 100 shots through it and all I can say is why didn't I do this sooner. I never thought a set of cucstom strings could make a bow shoot quieter but his did. Not to mention the solid feel they brought back to my bow. I don't know what the speedis and whether I picke any up but I am betting I did. Thanks Jamie, I do not hesitate to recommend your strings to anyone who needs a new set. Even my sons say they want a set on their bows just as soon as they get one. The Flo green and Black set my bow off.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks for the pics rjharcher*



rjharcher said:


> Well I finally got my new strings from Jamie AKA Twisted Archer on my bow. I took it out today and shot a 100 shots through it and all I can say is why didn't I do this sooner. I never thought a set of cucstom strings could make a bow shoot quieter but his did. Not to mention the solid feel they brought back to my bow. I don't know what the speedis and whether I picke any up but I am betting I did. Thanks Jamie, I do not hesitate to recommend your strings to anyone who needs a new set. Even my sons say they want a set on their bows just as soon as they get one. The Flo green and Black set my bow off.


Thanks for the kind words and pics rjharcher, I'm glad you liked them. Let me know if I can do anything else to help. 

Jamie @ Twisted Archer


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking orders 24/7*

*PSE Custom Shark Pink & Silver W/Flo Green 3D​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking Orders 24/7*

*Bear Done Deal Flo Orange & Green​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

BB Bump


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample & Taking Orders 24/7*

*AR 35 Ram & 1/2 Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 4 for the 4th Special*

*I am going to offer the next 4 sets of my Custom Bowstrings for $50.00 TYD in the lower 48 states paid via Paypal. Any 2 colors I stock in either 452X or 8125 the choice is yours.

The sets are 3 pieces max which include:

Single Cam Bows: 1 String & 1 S.H. Cable
Two Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 S.H. Cables
Binary Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 Control Cables
Hybrid/Cam & 1/2 Bows: 1 String, 1 Control Cable & 1 S.H. Cable

Please pm me to make sure that there is still a set available, I will keep track of all orders and let everyone know when the 4 sets are spoken for.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample / Taking Orders 24/7 for my 4 for the 4th special*

*PSE X-Force Flo Yellow & Flo Orange​*









*I am going to offer the next 4 sets of my Custom Bowstrings for $50.00 TYD in the lower 48 states paid via Paypal. Any 2 colors I stock in either 452X or 8125 the choice is yours.

The sets are 3 pieces max which include:

Single Cam Bows: 1 String & 1 S.H. Cable
Two Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 S.H. Cables
Binary Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 Control Cables
Hybrid/Cam & 1/2 Bows: 1 String, 1 Control Cable & 1 S.H. Cable

Please pm me to make sure that there is still a set available, I will keep track of all orders and let everyone know when the 4 sets are spoken for.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Sample / Taking Orders 24/7*

*Blue Mountain Wolverine OD & Rootbeer String with Tan & Black Cables​*










*I am going to offer the next 4 sets of my Custom Bowstrings for $50.00 TYD in the lower 48 states paid via Paypal. Any 2 colors I stock in either 452X or 8125 the choice is yours.

The sets are 3 pieces max which include:

Single Cam Bows: 1 String & 1 S.H. Cable
Two Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 S.H. Cables
Binary Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 Control Cables
Hybrid/Cam & 1/2 Bows: 1 String, 1 Control Cable & 1 S.H. Cable

Please pm me to make sure that there is still a set available, I will keep track of all orders and let everyone know when the 4 sets are spoken for.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Twisted Archer

ttt


----------



## LowTrunkOzz

Let's get this one back up there....

nate


----------



## Twisted Archer

*String Orders*

*To all my customers here on AT, 

I wanted everyone to know that all orders are going to be running a few days behind, I apologize for this delay buy there has been a death in our family and we are trying to take care of everything and everyone in this dark and difficult time. I will be getting orders out as soon as possible so please bear with me.

I would like to thank you for this time so I can make sure my family is taken care of, I will be pm'ing all who have placed orders and letting them know of this delay.

Thanks for understanding & prayers,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 4 for the 4th Special is still going on*

*Elite E-Force Kiwi & Tan W/Black 2X​*










*I am going to offer the next 4 sets of my Custom Bowstrings for $50.00 TYD in the lower 48 states paid via Paypal. Any 2 colors I stock in either 452X or 8125 the choice is yours.

The sets are 3 pieces max which include:

Single Cam Bows: 1 String & 1 S.H. Cable
Two Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 S.H. Cables
Binary Cam Bows: 1 String & 2 Control Cables
Hybrid/Cam & 1/2 Bows: 1 String, 1 Control Cable & 1 S.H. Cable

Please pm me to make sure that there is still a set available, I will keep track of all orders and let everyone know when the 4 sets are spoken for. 

I have 3 sets left on this special, due to a death in our family I did not bump my thread so the special will run until the sets are sold. I am running about 6-7 weekdays to ship.

Thanks,
Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------



## thespyhunter

bump


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Taking Orders 24/7 & Sample*

*Mathews DXT Mountain Berry & Flo Orange​*


----------



## wvridgerunner

Hokie fans should go nuts over those colors lol!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Elite GT500 Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Bowtech Allegiance Tan & Silver​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Bowtech Tribute OD & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Mathews Switchback XT Black & Flo Green​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Hoyt Trykon Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*I will be back soon*

*To all my customers here on AT,

I had to go out of town and I asked a buddy of mine to post that for me since I didn't have time or my Blackberry with me, I guess he forgot. 

I will be back in a couple of days and answer all pm's when I get back. I am in the mountains and reception sucks. 

Thanks,
Jamie​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## jtmoney

Nice strings


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Mathews DXT Black & Yellow​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Samples*

*Elite E-500 Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Mathews Apex 7 Black & Tan​*


----------



## Hoythunter01

*??? Strings....*

What is your turnaround time ?? If I place an order for a Hoyt Ultratec (Hybrid, 3 piece, floating yoke) How long would it take ? PM me.....


----------



## Twisted Archer

*thanks for taking a look*



Hoythunter01 said:


> What is your turnaround time ?? If I place an order for a Hoyt Ultratec (Hybrid, 3 piece, floating yoke) How long would it take ? PM me.....


PM sent


----------



## rubenmromero

*AZ hunter in need.*

I need a bowstring and cable fo PSE Brute NP model # 0707NP axle to axle 32" brace height 8 1/8" string length is 89.75 buss length is 33.75 It's set at 60#w/ 29" draw. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*

*Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com

My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites. 

I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.

Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:

Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable

There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.

Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable

The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.

I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.

I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.

Paypal address: [email protected]

USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.

If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.

Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.

Thanks for your time and looking at my post,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


*COLORS*

*Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*









*Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*









*Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*









*Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*









*Black, Silver, White*









*Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*AR 32 Ram & 1/2 Black & Flo Green​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Samples*

*Bowtech Extreme VFT OD & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Elite GT500 Black & Tan​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Sample*

*Bowtech Allegiance Purple & Metallic Bronze​*


----------



## thespyhunter

t t t


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks*



thespyhunter said:


> t t t


*thespyhunter,

Thanks for taking the time to find my thread and bumping it for me.

Jamie *


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings Bowtech Pro 38*

*I didn't have a picture of this set I built for my Bowtech Pro 38 so I will just post pics of the bow, the colors are Metallic Bronze & Kiwi with Black 3D serving​*


----------



## deerhuntsheatme

*OK JAmie, I'm ready to order*

Hey bud, I am ready for the green and rootbeer string for my Dren LD. Do you have the measurements? Also, can you serve this in green?

Best, David B


----------



## Twisted Archer

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## rjharcher

*Love your strings*

Jamie, must say your strings are great and they look great on my bow. Hope you don't mind I gave you number to guy the other day and told him to call you. ANyway best of luck. To the top for Jamie.


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## donedealtim

*ttt*

Man with me in a tree every day and you working 48 hours straight its hard to get a hold of each other! Here is a bump for you! I will try to call you tomorrow


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*



donedealtim said:


> Man with me in a tree every day and you working 48 hours straight its hard to get a hold of each other! Here is a bump for you! I will try to call you tomorrow





rjharcher said:


> Jamie, must say your strings are great and they look great on my bow. Hope you don't mind I gave you number to guy the other day and told him to call you. ANyway best of luck. To the top for Jamie.


Thanks guys for the bump, rjarcher thanks for passing my number onto the guy. Let me know if there is anything I can do for you.

Jamie
Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*To all my customers here on Archery Talk, I am having issues with pm notification. If you would please email me at [email protected] if you would like to place a order or if you have any questions or need any help, I will be more than happy to help you or take your orders via my email address.

Thanks for your business and time,

Jamie
Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*To all my customers here on Archery Talk, I am having issues with pm notification. If you would please email me at [email protected] if you would like to place a order or if you have any questions or need any help, I will be more than happy to help you or take your orders via my email address.

Thanks for your business and time,

Jamie
Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*The next 2 orders placed from AT members living in one of our 50 Great States via Paypal will get bumped up to FREE Priority Mail shipping.*​


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## XFR_Jay

Got my Flo Green recurve string in today...AWESOME! Thanks for getting it done so fast! Bump to the top for a great guy selling an awesome product!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks XFR_Jay & Free Priority Mail sets still available*



XFR_Jay said:


> Got my Flo Green recurve string in today...AWESOME! Thanks for getting it done so fast! Bump to the top for a great guy selling an awesome product!


*XFR_Jay,

I was more than happy to make the Recurve string for you, I don't get very many Recurve orders off AT so it was nice change of pace.*



*The next 2 orders placed from AT members living in one of our 50 Great States via Paypal will get bumped up to FREE Priority Mail shipping.*​
*Both sets are still available*


----------



## thespyhunter

t t t


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*The next 2 orders placed from AT members living in one of our 50 Great States via Paypal will get bumped up to FREE Priority Mail shipping.*​
*Both sets are still available, some customers have decided to just stick with regular shipping so others could get in on the free priority shipping just in case they were in a jam time wise. *


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings 2009 Price List*

*Hello to everyone at ArcheryTalk.com

My name is Jamie and I own Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings, this is my 5th post on this site but I have been building custom bowstrings for over 5 years for shops and other sites. 

I have decided that during this economic slowdown I am going to temporarily lower my 2009 price of $64.00 a set (3 piece max) to $54.00. I know that this slowdown has affected Archery Talk members in one way or another, and I want to do all I can to help you keep as much money in your pocket as possible. I have a family as well and I know how hard it is trying to make ends meet. I am just an archer who is trying to keep as many archers shooting as I can, while at the same time buying the everyday necessities they need for their families. As archers we all have to help each other and this is what I feel I need to do as a part of this community.

Here is a rundown of what the $54.00 covers:

Any two solid colors that I offer in 8125 or 452X
3D serving & XS serving for the center serving and tail of the split harness cable

There are certain bows that need Halo on the cam tail serving of the split harness cable, I will help you figure out if this is needed on you set up. If it is, Halo will add $3.00 per serving to the total cost of the set.

Single cam set: 1 string & 1 split harness cable
Dual cam set: 1 string & 2 split harness cables
Binary cam set: 1 string & 2 control cables
Cam & 1/2/Hybrid set: 1 string, 1 control cable & 1 split harness cable

The $54.00 price is TYD 1st Class Mail in the lower 48 states.
Canada, Alaska & Hawaii add $2.00 for 1st Class Mail
Priority Mail adds $5.00 for the lower 48 states, if you live anywhere else I will have to get back to you with a price.

I also build the 5 peice sets for Martin bows, they run $74.00 a set with the same options as above.

I accept Paypal & USPS Money Orders ONLY.

Paypal address: [email protected]

USPS Money Orders please contact me for address.

If you pay via Paypal your order goes on the board as soon as I receive the statement.

Orders paid for by USPS Money Orders have to clear before they go on the board.

If you have any questions please feel free to pm me and I will do all I can to help.

Thanks for your time and looking at my post,

Jamie @ Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


*COLORS*

*Flo Purple, Purple, Mtn. Berry, Red*









*Flo Yellow, Flo Orange, Flo Green, Pink*









*Kiwi, Teal, Green, Olive Drab (O.D.)*









*Tan, Yellow, Blue, Rootbeer*









*Black, Silver, White*









*Metallic Bronze*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*1 Set Left*

*The next order placed from a AT member living in one of our 50 Great States via Paypal will get bumped up to FREE Priority Mail shipping.*​


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## OHsneaky1

Put Jamie's string on my Athens Accomplice and they are sweet! Bump for a great guy and some awesome strings!


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks and God Bless*



OHsneaky1 said:


> Put Jamie's string on my Athens Accomplice and they are sweet! Bump for a great guy and some awesome strings!


*OHsneaky1,

Thanks for the kind words and the bump, it's great having you on board. Thank you for protecting this great country of ours, and thanks to all our other men & women in uniform doing what they have to do while being away from the ones they love. 

May God watch over you and protect you.:usa2:

Jamie
Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*


----------



## thespyhunter

bump for mister Jamie


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Thanks*



thespyhunter said:


> bump for mister Jamie


*thespyhunter thanks for the bump brother.

I just want to let everyone know that I will be ending this special on Nov 26th, I will be posting a new thread with my 2010 Price List on the 27th.

Get in on this special pricing while you can.

Jamie 
Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

ttt


----------



## deerhuntsheatme

*bump*

Bump for you buddy

Best, DB


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*



deerhuntsheatme said:


> Bump for you buddy
> 
> Best, DB


*Thanks for the bump DB*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings*

*Only a couple of days left.*​


----------



## nickster

best of luck guys you have a great looking product :thumbs_up


----------



## lordmanxcat

:bump:


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Last day of my economic slowdown special*



twisted archer said:


> *thespyhunter thanks for the bump brother.
> 
> I just want to let everyone know that I will be ending this special on Nov 26th, I will be posting a new thread with my 2010 Price List on the 27th.
> 
> Get in on this special pricing while you can.
> 
> Jamie
> Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


*Tonight is the last night to get in on my 11 month long Economic Slowdown Special.

Thanks,
Jamie
Twisted Archer Custom Bowstrings​*


----------



## Twisted Archer

*Special has now ended*

Thread closed watch for my new thread.

Thanks to all my customers.

Jamie


----------



## archbashhero

*strings*

Hey I would like to get a string for my bow. I wanted to know if you could make me a string for my 2009 Parker Side Kick XP. I also wanted to know if you could use 452x matiral an blue with the red. Im thinking about buying tommorow if i could. And what time do you think you could have it to me.


thanks Archbashhero


----------

